# Just had to share!



## mdell (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm fairly new to this site and have enjoyed reading and gleaning information from it but have not posted anything but this Is just too good not to share! Within the past month I have "stumbled upon" two "real" yarn shops-they are so few these days. I felt like a kid again in the little yarn shop in Jacksonville Fl where a little ole lady taught me to knit! One shop was in Odessa(near Tampa)Fl and the other in the beautiful Asheville NC.....some of the parking meter poles and iron sculpture were covered in knit...my son(who is from the area) said he had never seen them like that and we decided they were decked out for winter! I did not get a pic but my husband may have- I'll post later


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, I think they were decorated like that just for you!


----------



## Scargot 10 (Feb 13, 2015)

Where is the shop in Jacksonville?


----------



## mdell (Jul 9, 2015)

It was on San marco blvd. but that was 50 yrs. ago and I seriously doubt it is still there even under new ownership since that little lady was old then or so it seemed to my 12 yr. old mind!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Check out Guerilla knitting and see lots of funny pics and all kinds of things with 
'clothes on .'


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup: Sounds like yarn bombing!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

If your son lives in Asheville the next time you visit go to Friends & Fiberworks on US 19/23 in the Westridge Shopping Center. It is fabulous! I am like a kid in a candy store, largest selection of novelty yarns I have ever seen except at a regional fiber fair, and more different types of yarns from different animals & plants. I don't think the meters were yarn bombed, I think you must have been downtown or the River Arts District and Asheville prides itself on its weirdness (their word, not mine, they even have bumper stickers that say this.)Anyway Asheville is a great town for fiber aficionados. Where was the shop in Odessa? I am from North Tampa and occasionally go back to visit but the closest true yarn shop I could find was on the south end near MacDill AFB. Thank goodness I live in a small town that had a great yarn shop, if you are ever in Franklin please stop in at Silver Threads and Golden Needles


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Funee! Reminds me of a comic weused to get in England, which had a cartoon granny who knitted cosies for everything,and solved crimes into the bargain. Often the villain was knitted into a cosy to await arrest. With knitting, all things are possible, right?


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

We have two yarn shops in Jacksonville that I know of. KnitWitz on SanJose and A Stitch in Time on Old St Augustine Road.


----------



## Scargot 10 (Feb 13, 2015)

We will be moving to Orange Park next year. Knowing where the good shops are is imperative.


----------



## mdell (Jul 9, 2015)

Fiber Art at 8727 Gunn Hwy.-near the Hills.-Pinellas cty line. Enjoy a warm FL vaca. (In winter,of course)And the yarn shop!


----------



## Scargot 10 (Feb 13, 2015)

We are moving permanently. The house is being built now. We used to live in the Tampa Bay area for many years before moving to SC.


----------

